# Fandango Problem



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone else having a problem using Fandango on TiVo?

No movie information is showing up in "Now in Theaters", "Opening This Week" or "Browse Theaters". However, the list of theaters does show up correctly. Since no movies show up, no showtimes show up either.


----------



## nwellner (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup, same problem here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here.

Dan


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

I am also having problems accessing the Fandango listings on my S3.


----------



## Royal2000H (Jul 1, 2007)

tonight was my first time trying to access it (had to put in my zip) so i thought it wouldn't have the info on the spot. Turns out it's a common problem....

S2 DT


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Not working here, either.


----------



## theguru1974 (Apr 9, 2002)

Finally worked for me tonight for the 1st time since getting my new Tivo HD this weekend. Server outage perhaps?

Eric


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

Seems to be working here, too. 

Although I found another potential bug in the app. When I was trying to get it to work, I tried several zip codes. On my last attempt I entered a zip code that doesn't exist. 

Now the application crashes when trying to enter a new zip; that screen won't load. I'll forward that off to Fandango tech support.


----------



## rockymountaind (Sep 10, 2007)

merrickw said:


> Seems to be working here, too.
> 
> Although I found another potential bug in the app. When I was trying to get it to work, I tried several zip codes. On my last attempt I entered a zip code that doesn't exist.
> 
> Now the application crashes when trying to enter a new zip; that screen won't load. I'll forward that off to Fandango tech support.


I entered a valid, but newish (july 06) zip code. It didn't like it, and now I'm getting the same app crash when trying to enter a different one.

Did you ever get any feedback?


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

rockymountaind said:


> I entered a valid, but newish (july 06) zip code. It didn't like it, and now I'm getting the same app crash when trying to enter a different one.
> 
> Did you ever get any feedback?


No response from Fandango on this. The app still crashes on trying to change the zip. Fortunately I have another TiVo with a good zip and I use that. It would be nice to have this fixed, though. I did my time calling Fandango and TiVo support last time. I'm out.


----------



## rockymountaind (Sep 10, 2007)

merrickw said:


> No response from Fandango on this. The app still crashes on trying to change the zip. Fortunately I have another TiVo with a good zip and I use that. It would be nice to have this fixed, though. I did my time calling Fandango and TiVo support last time. I'm out.


Thanks. I'll call and play the new customer card.


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

Browse and Buy Movie Tickets - BUG

This feature is still broken on one of my TiVos. I had entered a zip code which is not a valid zip (accidentally) and now this feature will not allow me to edit the zip. All screens go to this error screen: 

"An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."

Does TiVo support this feature? How can I reset the zip code?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

This app _still_ doesn't work. It crashes as soon as I move the arrow down once.

Good job, TiVo :down:


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Fofer said:


> This app _still_ doesn't work. It crashes as soon as I move the arrow down once.
> 
> Good job, TiVo :down:


If I want to use Fandango, I simply point Firefox on my laptop to FANDANGO and am quite happy with the results.

I use TiVo for recording from TV. I don't use it for Amazon or Netflix or Fandango or whatever else it may or may not have.

Once you grok that TiVos are *great* for time shifting but *suck* for all the ancillary stuff, then you will be a much much happier person.


----------

